# Walmart rescue



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I went to Walmart to get some water conditioner and I looked at the betta section and this poor guy was laying on the bottom of his small cup and I thought he was dead, but when I picked up his cup he started moving. :-( I put him in a 1G for now because he was so stressed out, I didn't want to put him next to Calypso right away. The first picture is him in the small cup with barely any water and the other pictures are him in the temporary tank. I'm not sure what I'm going to name him yet, but if you think of a name, please share!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Poor little guy!

On another note, we can totally see you in the last pic!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Haha yeah I saw that.


----------



## Eljazo (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow, he's got such nice colors! It's such a shame to see such lovely fish crammed into those tiny tubs. How's he doing?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's doing great so far!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

awwwwwww he is rather pretty, hope he does good!!!!!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

He's going to have beautiful colors when he perks up and is completely healthy again!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Pretty little guy  I think my next betta will be a rescue, since there seem to be so many bettas that need a little push. Plus, it's always nice to see them get healthier


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah  He's moving all around the tank like it's a huge mansion. Well, basically it is compared to the cup he was in.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's going to be gorgeous when he colors up! He's pretty now!


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

Poor Little Guy! I hope he's not sick


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's doing great! I'll load some more pictures of him today. His color has brightened up so much!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow, comparing him to the new picture you posted...he looks great now. It's a good thing you bought him.

If you didn't live in the States, I could have sworn you were my Epic Poetry professor. I had to do a double take, you look just like her!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Lol really? That's so funny. Thanks! He's doing great now!


----------

